# Chainsaw won't turn over correctly after stalling.



## treefella (Sep 15, 2010)

Hi! I would really appreciate any advice which may help in diagnosing a 2 cycle chainsaw engine fault. The saw was operating perfectly until I snagged some soft growth, the chain came off, jammed in the housing and arrested the engine. After reassembly the pull cord will now only turn the engine by one stroke at a time before resisting very strongly, pull resist, pull resist, until the cord is fully extended. With the spark plug removed the engine turns over perfectly. The flywheel key didn't shear so the flywheel is positioned correctly. Is there anything else which might have moved out of alignment or broken after the motor was stopped so abruptly? The only thing that occurs to me is that the exhaust valve isn't opening but the mechanics are beyond me.
Thanks for reading my post.


----------



## geogrubb (Jul 28, 2006)

treefella said:


> Hi! I would really appreciate any advice which may help in diagnosing a 2 cycle chainsaw engine fault. The saw was operating perfectly until I snagged some soft growth, the chain came off, jammed in the housing and arrested the engine. After reassembly the pull cord will now only turn the engine by one stroke at a time before resisting very strongly, pull resist, pull resist, until the cord is fully extended. With the spark plug removed the engine turns over perfectly. The flywheel key didn't shear so the flywheel is positioned correctly. Is there anything else which might have moved out of alignment or broken after the motor was stopped so abruptly? The only thing that occurs to me is that the exhaust valve isn't opening but the mechanics are beyond me.
> Thanks for reading my post.


Sounds like the sudden stop may have sheared the flywheel key which would put the ignition out of time causing the kick back. Have a good one. Geo


----------



## treefella (Sep 15, 2010)

Thanks Geo for the suggestion. That was my first thought but when I removed the flywheel I found the key hadn't broken so the wheel hadn't slipped. Is there any other reason why the exhaust valve might not be working or out of sync.? Cheers, Treefella


----------



## glenjudy (Aug 26, 2006)

2-cycle engines do not have valves.
Does it have a chain brake ??
What's the make and model of this chainsaw ??


----------



## treefella (Sep 15, 2010)

Thanks for correcting my faulty assumption that there is a valve on the exhaust port. 
Yes, the chainsaw has a chainbrake but it refuses to move (I think it's stuck in the forward position) so I have been trying to start the engine without the braking mechanism in place. The drum around the clutch spins freely in both directions. The engine turns over easily using a spanner on the assembly retaining nut.
The saw is a Gardenline model GPCS-42cc KZM6004 manufactured by or for Ferm B.V. in the Netherlands and sold in Aldi stores.


----------



## justin3 (Apr 10, 2007)

It sounds like a bent connecting rod to me, if the stop was that sudden.


----------



## treefella (Sep 15, 2010)

Hi Justin3 and thank you for your suggestion. I have now dismantled the engine and can't see any bend in the connecting rod, it turns freely on both top and bottom bearings. The cylinder wall is not scored and the piston likewise. To the untrained eye everything seems to be fine and there doesn't appear to be any reason why the engine won't turn over with the spark plug in place and the exhaust port uncovered but will when the plug is removed.


----------



## treefella (Sep 15, 2010)

The chainsaw is now working which is of course the important thing but I am not clear why. A member suggested that it may have been something relating to the clutch, I manipulated the counterweights with a screwdriver blade and sprayed on some lubricant. After reassembly the pull cord could be extended with less resistance and after several more pulls it is now is back to normal.....so many thanks to all who answered, it's been great to receive so much help in the forum.


----------

